# Windows broke my printing.....



## neatfeatguy (Oct 4, 2019)

Update KB4524149.

This was forced on my work computer after hours for security updates pushed out by our less than brilliant IT guy (who happens to be out of town, fishing - or so I was told).

The update info claims:

_*This security update includes quality improvements.  Key changes include:*_


_*Addresses an intermittent issue with the print spooler service that may cause print jobs to fail. Some apps may close or generate errors, such as the remote procedure call (RPC) error.*_
I had zero printing issues - none, before this patch. Things worked flawlessly for me yesterday and every day before this stupid patch.

Now I'm lucky if I can print one or two pages before I get a bunch of stupid pop-ups about cannot find printer or a printer needs to be selected or invalid data.....

My admin rights are locked down on my work computer and I can't uninstall this shitty update nor can I do a system restore and the IT guy won't give me the damn password or get on his laptop to remotely access the server to change my user permissions so I can fix this problem.

I'm not the only person at work with this issue either since this update was pushed on our computers.....

Sorry, just venting I guess. I've gotten about a tenth of my work done so far today in the past 3 hours because I have to constantly restart programs that close when trying to print or restart the program in hopes they don't throw up odd pop-up messages about printers and data and so on.

I need a drink.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 4, 2019)

See: KB4524147 :  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-esd.216164/page-25


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 4, 2019)

Good thing it's Friday


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 4, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> See: KB4524147 :  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-esd.216164/page-25



Appreciate the link, but that won't work me on my work computer since we're still rocking this old ass version of 17134.

Anyway, I doubt I'd be able to install it if I wanted since everyone's permissions are locked for installing/uninstalling programs. I can't even elevate a command prompt to administrator level so I can do things there.....  I just need the IT guy to give me the admin password so I can remove this stupid update or at the very least, do a system restore....but he won't give it to me and since he doesn't have access to a PC to remote into the server, I'm stuck waiting until Monday before I can do anything.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 4, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> Appreciate the link, but that won't work me on my work computer since we're still rocking this old ass version of 17134.
> 
> Anyway, I doubt I'd be able to install it if I wanted since everyone's permissions are locked for installing/uninstalling programs. I can't even elevate a command prompt to administrator level so I can do things there.....  I just need the IT guy to give me the admin password so I can remove this stupid update or at the very least, do a system restore....but he won't give it to me and since he doesn't have access to a PC to remote into the server, I'm stuck waiting until Monday before I can do anything.




I don't know how big your employer is but someone is a dumbass for giving the keys to only one individual.  What if he drops dead. Who's second in command?

How's productivity going?


----------



## EsaT (Oct 4, 2019)

Think positively, update could have broken lot more serious things than just printing.
I mean neighbour has had Wintoys 10 updates twice breaking network (at least internet connection) in two entirely different laptops.
As in Wintoys claiming everything is OK with TCP/IP settings gotten automatically, but internet connection starts only working after setting those manually.




neatfeatguy said:


> This was forced on my work computer after hours for security updates pushed out by our less than brilliant IT guy (who happens to be out of town, fishing - or so I was told).


Looks like he was brilliant enough to know when it was time to "get ouf of Dodge" to avoid doing overtime...


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 4, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> I don't know how big your employer is but someone is a dumbass for giving the keys to only one individual.  What if he drops dead. Who's second in command?
> 
> How's productivity going?



There are some pretty stupid people here that do things they shouldn't be doing on their computers (like all companies) and it's good to have things locked down well....but as you say, it's not good that he's the only one with the password for admin access to the server. I'm sure one of the owners may have the password, but they're all out of town (one is on business, the other two are out on personal vacation) so no one else here has any kind of way to do anything if odd situations come up.

To give you an example of what I'm dealing with for the IT guy here:


Spoiler



The IT guy here, he hates dealing with camera and video systems. So one of the guy other guys that worked at the company for a long time and is good with computers/cabling, he setup the video system. The main HUB that all the cameras run through also has a PC by it for access should you be playing with cabling and need to check what cameras go out and so on.....well, no one knew about the HUB, not even the current IT guy. The HUB was in a corner, in an away location that almost no one has any reason to go to. One day, someone was up on the mezzanine and he was working on tracking down missing tools when he noticed a large shelf was ajar and he could see behind it and the other shelves that created a false wall. He found a mouse, keyboard and monitor connected to the PC that was used on the HUB for the videos. He told the IT guy and the IT guy was like - so what. Who cares if anyone has access to that PC or video system.....and you wonder why certain cameras were not online with tools went missing from maintenance...someone had been disabling the cameras in the area and folks have been walking out with thousands of dollars of tools over the past few years. When the IT guy told us it wasn't a big deal that the PC on the video system wasn't secure I looked at him like he was f'ing nuts. I said there must be a password on that system that only upper management/owners know and the mouse/keyboard/monitor need to be removed. The IT guy never secured the PC, he just took the mouse and keyboard and walked away........


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 4, 2019)

W10 FTW, not!

You want to blame your IT guy, but not the bozo brigade at M$?


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 4, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> W10 FTW, not!
> 
> You want to blame your IT guy, but not the bozo brigade at M$?



Ultimately, the one calling the shots is the IT staff. Windows 10 may or may not be a shitty experience for you (your mileage may vary, mine has been going relatively ok, even on Insider builds), but the one responsible for W10 being installed, configured and updated is the IT staff.

EDIT: Granted, there is a limit to the amount of miracles a guy/girl can pull out of their pockets to make something work...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 5, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> but the one responsible for W10 being installed, configured and updated is the IT staff.
> 
> EDIT: Granted, there is a limit to the amount of miracles a guy/girl can pull out of their pockets to make something work...



All that being said is true.  So why did this dumbass let things get updated when he knew he was not going to be available to take care of problems.
His planing or lack there of and his fishing vacation took priority?

How hard is it to delay updates to another time?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 5, 2019)

EsaT said:


> Think positively, update could have broken lot more serious things than just printing.
> I mean neighbour has had Wintoys 10 updates twice breaking network (at least internet connection) in two entirely different laptops.
> As in Wintoys claiming everything is OK with TCP/IP settings gotten automatically, but internet connection starts only working after setting those manually.
> 
> ...



Not really even more so if you were in a business that requires printing to be done, lets say medical records.  Sure MS might not push it on those on enterprise but not all are.

A lot of people are payed on commission that requires printing to be done.

This is dispicable and should be a optinal update and by now they have had a few unhappy people should have a warning.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2019)

I heard Microsoft was going to be rolling out updates - so ive had my updates delayed until the end of next month. Sucks to be you.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 5, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> -snip-



I know how you feel, man. Our IT department makes people wait half a day for login issues. That's 4 hours for them to walk downstairs, not 4 hours for them to fix the problem. That's extra.

Hold off on the update. Roll back if you can. Bleepingcomputer is reporting that the patch to fix printing breaks the Start Menu instead. Macroshaft pls


----------



## timta2 (Oct 5, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> Ultimately, the one calling the shots is the IT staff. Windows 10 may or may not be a shitty experience for you (your mileage may vary, mine has been going relatively ok, even on Insider builds), but the one responsible for W10 being installed, configured and updated is the IT staff.
> 
> EDIT: Granted, there is a limit to the amount of miracles a guy/girl can pull out of their pockets to make something work...



This isn't a problem with IT staff, it's a known problem with a recent Windows 10 update and Microsoft is ultimately responsible for that. It might have broken his printing, but at least it fixed my broken gaming audio, that was driving me insane. Microsoft really needs to get it together.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

rollback to win7/siwtch to mac/linux, if you still persistent with win10,just use stable version 1803, dont ever touch any update, they were basiclly used you as lab rat to testrun they broken product, hope it solved your problem cheers



timta2 said:


> This isn't a problem with IT staff, it's a known problem with a recent Windows 10 update and Microsoft is ultimately responsible for that. It might have broken his printing, but at least it fixed my broken gaming audio, that was driving me insane. Microsoft really needs to get it together.


they also broke my vr usb, as 1st tho i also think this is the failur product from msi m/b, i took to retailshop, they refuse to replace since the m/b aint broken atall, until i realize due to bad win10 drivers, it cause unstable volt control, anyway on 1803 is more stable, rarely get random error


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2019)

timta2 said:


> This isn't a problem with IT staff, it's a known problem with a recent Windows 10 update and Microsoft is ultimately responsible for that. It might have broken his printing, but at least it fixed my broken gaming audio, that was driving me insane. Microsoft really needs to get it together.



MS needs to rebuild their beta-testing team again. I read they had some 4000 devs dedicated to testing updates on physical machines of many different configurations and builds, not just VMs...


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 5, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> The IT guy here, he hates dealing with camera and video systems. So one of the guy other guys that worked at the company for a long time and is good with computers/cabling, he setup the video system. The main HUB that all the cameras run through also has a PC by it for access should you be playing with cabling and need to check what cameras go out and so on.....well, no one knew about the HUB, not even the current IT guy. The HUB was in a corner, in an away location that almost no one has any reason to go to. One day, someone was up on the mezzanine and he was working on tracking down missing tools when he noticed a large shelf was ajar and he could see behind it and the other shelves that created a false wall. He found a mouse, keyboard and monitor connected to the PC that was used on the HUB for the videos. He told the IT guy and the IT guy was like - so what. Who cares if anyone has access to that PC or video system.....and you wonder why certain cameras were not online with tools went missing from maintenance...someone had been disabling the cameras in the area and folks have been walking out with thousands of dollars of tools over the past few years. When the IT guy told us it wasn't a big deal that the PC on the video system wasn't secure I looked at him like he was f'ing nuts. I said there must be a password on that system that only upper management/owners know and the mouse/keyboard/monitor need to be removed. The IT guy never secured the PC, he just took the mouse and keyboard and walked away........



This reads like something straight out of the IT Crowd. Wow


----------



## EsaT (Oct 5, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Hold off on the update. Roll back if you can. Bleepingcomputer is reporting that the patch to fix printing breaks the Start Menu instead. Macroshaft pls


And to think that I used to curse Gates...
Since Gates stepped away from the helm first Ballmer and now Nadella have only turned direction worse.

I wonder how long it takes until Microsoft gets hit by class action suit.
Because only way to get that Wintoys10 ship sailing straight would be whacking sense into Microsoft's top management with big enough blunt instrument.
Now it's like Costa Concordia on auto repeat.






						Memo to Microsoft: Windows 10 is broken, and the fixes can't wait
					

Three urgent changes Redmond must make to stop the QA crisis




					www.theregister.co.uk
				











						Microsoft’s problem isn’t how often it updates Windows—it’s how it develops it
					

Buggy updates point at deeper problems.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 6, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> This reads like something straight out of the IT Crowd. Wow



In the end, it's all real-life based. No bullshit


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2019)

Well, I was gratified to see this thread.  I spent all morning figuring out why my printer would not print and then once I uninstalled the drivers, it never would establish a connection again.  I even went as far as updating to 1903, thinking it may be a problem with 1803.

Guess I can work on it again tomorrow.


----------



## Easo (Oct 6, 2019)

Ya know, I cannot decide whether the OP is raging about Windows 10 or his IT department. 
P.S.
I hold updates off for three weeks. Test group gets them the next day, then everybody else can install them two weeks later at will until deadline. Works pretty well.
Critical updates are deployed right away, of course.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 6, 2019)

A lot of people, myself included, seem to be doing the postpone-for-30-days thing that 1903 introduced, but with how Macroshaft is going at the moment, that may still fail to spare us the unpleasantries of 1909. They didn't so much as get rid of most of their testing staff and structure, as they seem to have just eliminated the concept from testing from the process entirely.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> A lot of people, myself included, seem to be doing the postpone-for-30-days thing that 1903 introduced, but with how Macroshaft is going at the moment, that may still fail to spare us the unpleasantries of 1909. They didn't so much as get rid of most of their testing staff and structure, as they seem to have just eliminated the concept from testing from the process entirely.


Yeah, I dislike the new delay method, even for Pro, which I have. I used to be able to delay regular updates for weeks and new versions for 6 months.  

Looks like I am going to have to go back the the Group Policy method to delay these “upgrades” or feature updates.”


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2019)

I had a similar problem back in the 1803 days I think, everything printer wise went south, I tried for hours to troubleshoot the issue, eventually I went to device manager and noticed all these alien USB devices/drivers had appeared, I went through disabling all the devices that I had no clue about, rebooted and low and behold my printer worked.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, I dislike the new delay method, even for Pro, which I have. I used to be able to delay regular updates for weeks and new versions for 6 months.
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to go back the the Group Policy method to delay these “upgrades” or feature updates.”



Wait what, we can't postpone for a full year anymore either then?

I mean this - semi annual channel option + 365 days. (saved my ass every time so far) Still rocking 1803


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Wait what, we can't postpone for a full year anymore either then?
> 
> I mean this - semi annual channel option + 365 days. (saved my ass every time so far) Still rocking 1803
> 
> View attachment 133502


No, not that I can find in the menu. I think someone covered it on a thread here. I will see if it can be found.

Ok, it appears to be a QA failure by MS that is still not fixed. I found the solution in the TenForums with a registry fix.





						Can't Defer Feature Updates in v1903 Windows 10 Pro? - Windows 10 Help Forums
					

How do I defer Feature Updates only in v1903? I used to be able to defer these for up to 365 days. I only see these options:




					www.tenforums.com


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 6, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, not that I can find in the menu. I think someone covered it on a thread here. I will see if it can be found.
> 
> Ok, it appears to be a QA failure by MS that is still not fixed. I found the solution in the TenForums with a registry fix.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that research there  Me happy


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 7, 2019)

I've been patiently waiting this morning for the IT guy to let me uninstall this stupid update or at the very least do a system restore before the update.....I've been fighting the printer issue and programs closing when trying to print since 6:45 this morning. 3 hours later I finally hear from him and he said:

"Researching it now - when I have a possible solution I will come over."

I don't need him to come over nor do I need him to research it. I just need to have access to uninstall the update or at the very least do a system restore.....I got tired of printer issues every other time I try to print or programs closing out on me. After the 2 dozen times I've had to restart and log in to the software I need to use, I'm done. So I'm just sitting here for the past 1.5 hours now playing games on my phone.

Right now, I'm not sure if it's more irritating to have to restart a program or the odd times I do get to print - that the printer selected isn't the one used. I've had labels that should print to my label printer go to my normal printer (so I have to fight getting the label reprinted to the right printer by restarting everything several times, sometimes) or even go to the copy machine in the main office (I don't have to print things here very often, but need access to it when I do). Folks have been dropping off orders and labels that printed up on the copy machine in my internal mail bin all day Friday and some from this morning.

I just want to punch the IT guy when I see him next.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm no IT Geek (though good with computers) but what brand is that printer and if it were me I'd use if allowed a program called WAU Manager which allows what Drivers or Updates to be installed at even giving time which your work place or any work place I'd suggest this Program as I have it on 3 PC'S


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 7, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> I'm no IT Geek (though good with computers) but what brand is that printer and if it were me I'd use if allowed a program called WAU Manager which allows what Drivers or Updates to be installed at even giving time which your work place or any work place I'd suggest this Program as I have it on 3 PC'S



It's not one printer, it's all printers of different models/brands.

The issue is with Windows and how it handles information with the print spooler.

The IT guy sat here for over 45 minutes trying to find some workaround for the issue and kept trying to get the printers and Windows to work together. He said that he installed all the same updates on his work computer and wasn't having issues so he's adamant the update isn't the issue, but he won't uninstall it.

After another 15 minutes he decided to try and update my OS version from the old 17314 (or whatever version I'm on) to the 1903 release to see if this will fix the issue. He said he didn't want to uninstall the update that possibly causing the issue with my printing because the update does have some security fixes in it and doesn't want the computer exposed......fine, whatever.

So now I wait while 1903 downloads and installs.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2019)

Well that may be the issue then. 1703 or 9 is quite old so hope for the best


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 7, 2019)

IT guy spent way more time than was needed, by 2 hours, trying to fix this issue.

The one thing I suggested - uninstall that update, was the very last thing he did. Once that update KB4524149 was removed and my computer was rebooted, no printing issue so far.

Now he's off to do the simple, uninstall update KB4524149 on two other people's computers in the company that are having the same issues. Instead of screwing around for 2 hours, it'll be about a 15 minute fix to uninstall and restart the computers.

So yeah....!?!? My issue is resolved after a whole fuckton of other stuff was done before finally uninstalling the only, *ONLY*, update that was installed when the issue started. That was the only change to my system. After all my time using computers, if something breaks and it wasn't broken before - what was the last thing that changed before the computer broke? It was the stupid update, but that was the very last thing he removed and once it was removed - poof! No more printer problems.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 8, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> IT guy spent way more time than was needed, by 2 hours, trying to fix this issue.
> 
> The one thing I suggested - uninstall that update, was the very last thing he did. Once that update KB4524149 was removed and my computer was rebooted, no printing issue so far.
> 
> ...




Is this a case of nepotism?


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 8, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> Is this a case of nepotism?



Or a strange and completely ineffective way of saving money...


----------



## AsRock (Oct 8, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> Or a strange and completely ineffective way of saving money...



LMAO, if techs did  what's the none tech's said you have a much bigger issue.  they have to go though every possibility. After all it's their neck on the line not yours.

Going by this thread the tech was listening to neatfeatguy, just that he has to do it his way as security is priority.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2019)

My printing has not broken at all, with this newest patch or the one before. Hmm, it must only be on specific setups. I have a very basic setup, so that makes sense.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 8, 2019)

Just had the same problem. Got a call from one of my regulars, and she got this crap on her Zenbook smack in the middle of the office moving process (e.g. tons of printing needed).
Looked through windows events, messed around with Printer drivers, MSVCR and MS Office for 30 minutes, and only then my stupid head decided  to look at update history...


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 8, 2019)

Stupid f'ing Windows 10 automatic updates forced through group policy......for the love of.

KB4524149 is back! Yeah!

I gave it the benefit of the doubt, maybe it would work without issues now that I'm on the most current version of Windows 10....but nope. Back to printing issues and the couple of other computers at work that had the same problem will be back to having printing issues.

So, anyone know of a way to specifically stop Windows 10 from installing a specific update?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 9, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> Stupid f'ing Windows 10 automatic updates forced through group policy......for the love of.
> 
> KB4524149 is back! Yeah!
> 
> ...




See New 1903 and 1909 CU KB4517389:  https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4517389/windows-10-update-kb4517389

Printer Bullet point: Addresses an issue with applications and printer drivers that utilize the Windows JavaScript engine (*jscript.dll*) for processing print jobs.

Let us know how your morning went if this was rolled out overnight at the work place.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 9, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> See New 1903 and 1909 CU KB4517389:  https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4517389/windows-10-update-kb4517389
> 
> Printer Bullet point: Addresses an issue with applications and printer drivers that utilize the Windows JavaScript engine (*jscript.dll*) for processing print jobs.
> 
> Let us know how your morning went if this was rolled out overnight at the work place.



KB4524149 has not come back with the use of MS Hidden update tool that I suggested for the IT guy to use.

Windows did push out two updates:
KB4520008 (this one has the -
Printer Bullet point: Addresses an issue with applications and printer drivers that utilize the Windows JavaScript engine (*jscript.dll*) for processing print jobs.)
KB4521861

I've gone through printing up orders and shipping labels without any issues so far. Looks like things are working as they should be.


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 15, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> KB4524149 has not come back with the use of MS Hidden update tool that I suggested for the IT guy to use.
> 
> Windows did push out two updates:
> KB4520008 (this one has the -
> ...



I assume you're using Win10 v1803 (not v1903) as the KB4524149 & KB4520008 updates are for the *1803* version only

better use tools like WUMT (windows update minitool) or even WAU Manager to control & manage Win10 updates [I use any one of these and my Win10 LTSC 2019 v1809 machine has not even force auto updated, not even once  - also note, I get KB4519338 update for v1809 since that update does the same thing as KB4520008 for 1803 and KB4517389 for 1903]


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 15, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> I assume you're using Win10 v1803 (not v1903) as the KB4524149 & KB4520008 updates are for the *1803* version only
> 
> better use tools like WUMT (windows update minitool) or even WAU Manager to control & manage Win10 updates [I use any one of these and my Win10 LTSC 2019 v1809 machine has not even force auto updated, not even once  - also note, I get KB4519338 update for v1809 since that update does the same thing as KB4520008 for 1803 and KB4517389 for 1903]



I don't get to pick and choose what updates at work. As of right now - it's all working and I don't want to screw around anymore. Appreciate the info, but I'll let things be since they're in working condition.


----------

